# Did you test before AF and get a BFN but BFP at a later date?



## bird24

I'm kinda looking for some hopes ladies as i have had so many symptoms the past few days, including some brown spotting on saturday and sunday 

Did a clear blue this morning and got a BFN.....

I think i'm due AF on sunday or Monday....so you think i still have a chance?


Thanks xx :hug:


----------



## bird24

this is my list of symptoms:

Implantation spotting on sat/sun
Lack of sore nipples (normally get them from OV-AF)
neckache since monday
needed to wee LOADS in evening
feel hungover and achey
boobs are starting to feel achey but not majorly - kinda like someone is stepping on my chest and i'm finding it hard to breathe
tired & dizzy
cp was high today
lotiony cm...not loads tho

HELP


----------



## celine

I chart stalk on FF all the time and often come across ppl who get a bfn and then bfp the next day or 2 days later, how many dpo are you?


----------



## bird24

I think i'm 10dpo today

:)


----------



## LeaArr

I would say try again when the :witch: is late. There is still a chance. Good luck.


----------



## celine

im 10dpo too and tested bfn today...but there is still a gd chance u are pregs im sure of it :)


----------



## bird24

even if i got spotting that could have been implantation at 5 or 6dpo??

I'm hoping as it would be my first time pregnant that its taking a while to come up - well praying that is xx


----------



## celine

Im also ttc number 1 but I dont nearly have as many symtoms as you do :) I think you should test on the weekend


----------



## Dee_H

Good luck Bird...hope those are all good signs for you hun!!:hugs:


----------



## bird24

Hoping a BFP is on the way then xx


----------



## Pux

I got a BFN on CD 27 and then 2 BFP on CD 30. My cycles are normally 28 days (with a couple ranging from 28-31) Hope this gives you hope! Relax and have fun!


----------



## AnnaHughes

Good luck bird!!!
I ovulate on day 16 - of a 27 day cycle, so when I started spotting this Monday ( dark brown cm) I thought it was all over and my Lutal phase was not long enough, AF was due wed, and I thought that the spotting was the start.

Last night, I got that urge to POAS (despite slight spotting for 2 days) and I got a real faint line! - tested again this morning and :bfp:

So, its really not over till :witch: arrives - as I found out - and I had no symptoms, other than being off food but i put this down to the slight cold I have


----------



## honey08

annahunghes ......CONGRATS!!!

ive read lots of ladies testing to early .... 10dpo is still very early,ladies that get early bfp are just lucky i think...u shud try again sat/sun morning if u cant wait till af due date:) good look will keep fx4u,thats some symptoms u have there!!! :):):):)


----------



## tansey

Babe - there is still every chance and i really hope this is it for you! xx


----------



## Zoey1

Good luck sweetie! I would definitely way until the weekend to test again, that way you'll be at least 13dpo. Sending baby dust your way...:dust:
Let's us know how it goes. :hugs:


----------



## bird24

Thanks everyone for your replies.....thats great to know and hopefully i'm still in the running as i feel so different to normal....i'll test again on sunday and see what comes up

anyone else got a BFP after a BFN?

xxx :dust: xx


----------



## porkypig

hey bird, i see you tested hun? so did i yesterday with a clear blue digital and got a bfn;which hpt did you use? xxxxx


----------



## sweetpea2020

my last pregnancy that just ended aug.20th I tested and got a BFN at 12DPO and faint BFP at 14DPO and then a blazing BFP at 17DPO


----------



## bird24

i tested using a clearblue normal.im gonna try a tescos on sunday if af isnt here b4 x


----------



## The Catster

I'm 10DPO today too and got BFN....
I am going to continue to test every morning...

In Feb, I got BFN on 10DPO and then BFP 13DPO....I used a 10miu HPT on 10DPO and 25miu on 13DPO...so it just goes to show how quick your HCG levels can double...(sadly had a mc)

I think CB Hpts measure like 50miu...try a Tesco Pinky which are cheap and measure 25miu which is loads better!!! Then confirm it after a few days with a big brand posh one!!!! lol

Hope tis helps.....I will be watching the announcements!!!
xx:hug::hug:


----------



## snettyb

Hi bird, i got BFN's before i got my BFP at 11dpo. I tested every until it came up positve. Its not over yet chick, test again at the weekend. Good luck xx


----------



## SJK

anything is possible, good luck :happydance: x


----------



## bird24

Thanks ladies

I'll get a tescos test this weekend if i dont see AF - really hope i get a BFP

you ladies have def cheered me up :)

good luck to everyone on your BFP's


----------



## porkypig

how weird, i bought a tesco one today when i went shopping! xx


----------



## bird24

did you test porky pig? x


----------



## bird24

Hey Ladies

Is AF doesnt arrive today should i test again tomorrow even tho i got a BFN on saturday morning? or should i just leave it now and see if AF comes this week?

i hate being in Limbo land :(

Im so hoping for a BFP and my boobies are hurting!!!


----------



## happy mum

Hi, its rubbish waiting isn't it. with my first i didn't get a bfp until 17days after o. i'm almost glad my witch came early this month to save abit of the torture. it's trying to think of it as exciting thats the trick. good luck. do a test! least can stop wondering for next few hours till think should i do another!!??


----------



## gem2boys

hi, i'm new here and just wanted to say not to worry - with my two sons i didn't get a bfp until i was nearly 3 weeks late! 

i'm going through exactly the same thing now it's a nightmare! my last period was 12th july and i keep testing but getting bfns. i either want a bfp (preferably!!) or just to come on so i know where i stand!! 

even though it's not unusual for me it's still so frustrating!! 

good luck!! 

gem xxx


----------



## Kipps

i totally understand how u feel.. i tested on sat as i have every symptom in the book.. and i dont usually get any symptoms before af other than period pain... 

did u test again?? it all depends on ur hcg levels.... i tested on sat with frst response and claer blue digi but both bfn... but as i never know when af is due or when im ov-ing i just have to hope for the best...

i wish u lots of luck and baby dust 

xx


----------



## bird24

Its so annoying isnt it....not knowing is more confusing...but then i was convinced i'd got pregnant this month with all my symptoms but i just think i would be getting BFP's by now but who knows :)
I'd love it if i got a BFP even if it takes a while to show i suppose i just dont wanna get my hopes up again and then see a BFN

Come on BFP!!

I just had a session of accupunture and one needle really hurt in my back....i really want a BFP so i dont have to go anymore as i hate it but hoping its helping...it made me cry today how pathetic!!

xx


----------



## Kipps

it all just depends on ur levels though.. some get bfps days and days before af is due some get them weeks after af id due.. why cant it be simple ay??

oh well fingers crossed for us... i just want to know either way cos hpt's are so bloddy expensive.. lol

xx


----------



## bird24

i know they are a joke how much they cost.....hopefully we'll find out soon and both get BFP's then it'll all be worth it

How long you been TTC?

I'm fed up of spending so much money on it all and then everyone around me gets pregnant without even trying xx


----------



## Kipps

been trying since march... not 100% properly no charting and all that but its very annoying how loads of my friends are falling "accidently" and i cant do it for love nor money....

im so desperate i wonder if i make all these symptoms up in my head..... its crazy..

xx


----------



## bird24

nah i'm the same, we have been trying since march too and i've never know so many pregnant people before who all seem to have fallen without trying

i'm feeling desperate too....i did temp for a few months but that didnt help and i brought a CBFM last month which i started using this month but i only got HIGHS so i dunno when i ovulated if at all 

all too confusing, just want it to be easier or to fall asap now as its depressing
x


----------



## starryeye31

I think your testing waytoo early hun , with this baby I tested with fmu at 11 dpo and got a very faint line , at 14 dpo a day before af I got a bfp .


----------



## bird24

i was expecting AF to come today....xx


----------



## happy lady

my cycle is 26 - 29 days i ovulate on day 9 every month today is cd27 and have bad af cramps and headaches so i think im deffo out this month i know the witch is gonna get me any minute, just wish she would hurry up now and get it over with so i can start again i had bfn on 10 and 12 dpo :(


----------



## babylover2

Hey girls,
Sorry i haven't posted on here in ages.. trying to not think about all this for a little while hoping that it would somehow help relax me and maybe then it will work.
anyways my cycle is all over the shop any where from 26 to 30 days.
Av is 27 days
So this month did the bd on cd 14, 15 and 16. 
CD22 - red spot and vomited
CD27 - brown discharge & bfn
CD28 - brown discharge
CD29 (today) - brown discharge 

do you think there is any chance of me getting a bfp this morning??


----------



## 291

Not before AF but at 3 days late with my first was negative, 8 days late was positive.


----------

